# [HOW-TO] Install Swype 3 Beta on Charge.



## poitee (Jun 10, 2011)

I personally am a big fan of Swype and am in the Swype Beta Program. I was dissapointed when I was unable to just download the new Swype and use it. So here is a simple and quick how-to on how to get it to work...

Disclaimer: I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS TO YOUR PHONE UNLESS IT IS SOMETHING GOOD.

Do not ask me for the Swype 3 Beta apk.. I will not give it to you. As far as I know that would be piracy even though the Charge does come with Swype I do not want to cause any issues.

**** REMEMBER IN ADB PROPER CAPTILIZATION IS NEEDED! *****

Requirements:
Root
ADB
Swype Beta Installer (with valid username and password)

I have tested this with GummyCharge EE4 1.5 and 1.7.5 with no issues.

1. MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A ROM TO RELOAD JUST IN CASE YOU MESS UP

2. ADB

ADB Commands:
adb shell
cd system/app
rm Swype.apk
cd /data/data
rm -r com.swype*
cd /system/lib
rm libSwype*
exit
adb reboot

3. Install your Swype Beta Installer and go through the motions of getting everything installed..

BOOM.. You should have full working Swype 3.0 beta..

This is my real first in depth how-to. I apologize for any error and will fix as they come about.


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

You might want to mention for those that when they first go into the shell, that if they get a Read-Only filesystem error then they should run 'adb remount' and then go back and run your instructions.


----------



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

I apologize in advance if this is a silly question, but can the files be removed in root explorer or console emulator?


----------



## frickandfrak (Jun 24, 2011)

I removed it using titanium. remove the old swype, reboot, install new swype. works like a charm! A lot simpler than resorting to ADB.

AS to the other question, yeah. you can find it using root explorer and kick it, but its a little buried and if you're not comfortable messing with system folders, titanium saves you some pain...


----------



## pestilent (Jun 22, 2011)

That good to know. I was worried that Titanium might not get the lib file, but I will go ahead and use that method now.


----------



## droidcharge (Oct 5, 2011)

The titanium way worked for me, Thanks for that tip....:android-smile:


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

frickandfrak said:


> I removed it using titanium. remove the old swype, reboot, install new swype. works like a charm! A lot simpler than resorting to ADB.


This is what I did, and its worked just fine for me since swype 3 beta was released. 
I would recommend that you backup the new swype/installer in titanium once you have them both working so that you don't have to go through the entire process from the beginning every time you flash a new ROM.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry to rain on your parade poitee, but there is a much simpler way to do this. Copy the libswype.* and swypebeta.apk to your SD card. Use a root explorer, mount system as read/write, copy the libswype.* to system/lib, then install the betaswype.apk. Voila, your done. No need for adb. =P
Edit: I installed the Nexus S Swype to a thunderbolt using this method.


----------

